# RESOLVED - Palm m515 / USB Not Recognized

## gmcle454

I'm trying to get my Palm m515 to sync with Evolution via a USB cradle. I've tried just about everything that I could find in the forums already, but the one thing that seems to be missing is the fact that my computer dosen't seem to even recognize that the cradle is pluged into the USB port.

I've got all the recomended USB options compiled in the kernel proper--but no go.

I have pilot-link, gnome-pilot and gnome-pilot-conduits installed; and as far as I can tell (I'm new at this) I'm also using usbdevfs (not that I know exactly what that is). I'm using kernel 2.6.3.

Any help?Last edited by gmcle454 on Thu May 27, 2004 12:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hypnos

Is m515 one of the recognized devices in

/usr/src/linux-2.6.3/drivers/usb/serial/visor.{c,h} 

?

I wonder if your device is too new ...

----------

## gmcle454

Yes, it is listed in the static struct usb_device_id id_table. It is over two years old, and other people in the forums have gotten them to work with linux.

----------

## Hypnos

OK

The modules you need loaded are visor and usb-serial, from "lsmod"

when you hit sync on the palm, status messages should pop up in the "dmesg" output

----------

## gmcle454

When I hit sync, nothing happens that I can tell. When I cat /proc/bus/usb/devices, nothing changes from when the palm isn't trying to sync. What is the "dmesg" output, is it a popup notification, or is it in a file (if in a file, where do I find it)?

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> When I hit sync, nothing happens that I can tell. When I cat /proc/bus/usb/devices, nothing changes from when the palm isn't trying to sync. What is the "dmesg" output, is it a popup notification, or is it in a file (if in a file, where do I find it)?

 

It's a command, in /bin

Again, the device will only be extant while the Palm is trying to sync ...

----------

## gmcle454

ok, here is dmseg before trying to sync:

```
root@workstation_1 bin # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Wed Mar 10 16:38:46 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                    ) @ 0x000f73b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff77c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 2088.202 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 904024k/917504k available (2433k kernel code, 12732k reserved, 879k data, 132k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4128.76 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbbb0, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] enabled at IRQ 4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (50 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8840000, 00:50:fc:e6:03:26, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IC35L060AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: DV-516D 0106, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: RICOH CD-R/RW MP7120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, DMA

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.00 loaded.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 4, pci mem f8846000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49407 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47430

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 at 0xe1080000, irq 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

```

and while trying to sync:

```
root@workstation_1 bin # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Wed Mar 10 16:38:46 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                    ) @ 0x000f73b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff77c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 2088.202 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 904024k/917504k available (2433k kernel code, 12732k reserved, 879k data, 132k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4128.76 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbbb0, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] enabled at IRQ 4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (50 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8840000, 00:50:fc:e6:03:26, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IC35L060AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: DV-516D 0106, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: RICOH CD-R/RW MP7120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, DMA

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.00 loaded.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 4, pci mem f8846000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49407 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47430

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 at 0xe1080000, irq 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

```

----------

## Hypnos

it should look like this on a sync cycle:

```
hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/2, assigned device number 27

usbserial.c: Palm 4.0 converter detected

visor.c: Palm 4.0: Number of ports: 1

visor.c: Palm 4.0: port 1, is for HotSync use and is bound to ttyUSB0

usbserial.c: Palm 4.0 converter now attached to ttyUSB0 (or usb/tts/0 for devfs)usbserial.c: Palm 4.0 converter now attached to ttyUSB1 (or usb/tts/1 for devfs)usb.c: USB disconnect on device 27

usbserial.c: Palm 4.0 converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

usbserial.c: Palm 4.0 converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

```

----------

## gmcle454

OK

That was nowhere in my dmesg output. Is the problem with my USB, Palm, or something else?

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> OK
> 
> That was nowhere in my dmesg output. Is the problem with my USB, Palm, or something else?

 

*Shrug*

let's me systematic:

* Palm must be secure in cradle, and the USB cable from the cradle must be securely plugged in.  The former is sometimes an issue

* required modules loaded

```
visor                  11112   0

usbserial              18140   0 [visor]

usb-ohci               19112   0 (unused)

usbcore                55200   1 [visor usbserial hid usb-ohci]

```

----------

## gmcle454

is there a way to verify that all those modules are loaded without going into the kernel menuconfig?

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> is there a way to verify that all those modules are loaded without going into the kernel menuconfig?

 

/bin/lsmod

To load a module, you do

modprobe <module name>

as root.

----------

## gmcle454

I get function not implimented on all of those. What am I doing wrong?

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> I get function not implimented on all of those. What am I doing wrong?

 

What do you mean?  Please post the output of lsmod, and then modprobe's error messages

----------

## gmcle454

```
root@workstation_1 bin # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

lsmod: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

 

root@workstation_1 bin #

```

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@workstation_1 bin # lsmod
> 
> ...

 

Woah -- it seems like your kernel doesn't have modules enabled.  You need to enable that in the kernel menuconfig (right up at the top), then make all the USB stuff (visor, etc.) as modules.

----------

## gmcle454

This is what is in the kernel module section, do I need the module unloading and versioning support also?

 *Quote:*   

>        [*] Enable loadable module support                         │ │
> 
>   │ │          [ ]   Module unloading                                     │ │
> 
>   │ │          [ ]   Module versioning support (EXPERIMENTAL)             │ │
> ...

 

The usb stuff is currently complied in the kernell proper, let me change it to modules, and see what happens.

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> This is what is in the kernel module section, do I need the module unloading and versioning support also?

 

You don't need either, but it's nice to have the module unloading -- I would recommend enabling that.

 *Quote:*   

> The usb stuff is currently complied in the kernell proper, let me change it to modules, and see what happens.

 

Yeah, it's nicer to have USB-related things as modules for hotplugging and what not.

----------

## gmcle454

recompiled the kernel with those changes, (now that machine won't connect to the net -but that's another issue).

there was change in the outputs.

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> recompiled the kernel with those changes, (now that machine won't connect to the net -but that's another issue).
> 
> there was change in the outputs.

 

I presume you meant no change.

Something is seriously broken ... what are your versions for the kernel sources (probably "development-sources") and module-init-tools?

You can search via "emerge -s <query>"

----------

## gmcle454

when I emerge -s palm, i get two things:

dev-lang/palmos-sdk [masked] - not installed and dev-perl/p5-Palm - also not installed. When I emerge -s visor, I get 0 applications found. What other items should I check for?

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> when I emerge -s palm, i get two things:
> 
> dev-lang/palmos-sdk [masked] - not installed and dev-perl/p5-Palm - also not installed. When I emerge -s visor, I get 0 applications found. What other items should I check for?

 

No, you should do:

"emerge -s development-sources" and "emerge -s module-init-tools"

----------

## gmcle454

emerge -s development-sources gives me:

1) sys-kernel/development-sources - not installed

2) sys-kernel/ppc-development-sources [masked] - not installed

emerge -s module-init-tools gives me this

1) sys-apps/module-init-tools - not installed

----------

## Hypnos

What version of the Linux kernel are you using?  If it's greater than 2.6.0 you have to have module-init-tools.  Also, it sounds like you have the source, but "development-sources" isn't installed -- I wonder what sources you are using ...

If you aren't sure, post "uname -a" and the contents of "/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel".

----------

## gmcle454

uname -a gaove me this:

Linux workstation_1 2.6.3 #3 Sun Mar 21 22:24:51 EST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon (tm) XP 2800+ Authentic AMD GNU/Linux

And /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel contains:

gs-sources-2.4.25_prev7-r2  linux-headers-2.4.21

I'm using the 2.6/3 kernel from www.kernel.org:

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.3.tar.bz2

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> uname -a gaove me this:
> 
> Linux workstation_1 2.6.3 #3 Sun Mar 21 22:24:51 EST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon (tm) XP 2800+ Authentic AMD GNU/Linux
> 
> And /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel contains:
> ...

 

Hrm, ok.  But you have to have module-init-tools with this kernel -- you can install them by "emerge module-init-tools" if your networking is up.

----------

## gmcle454

I couldn't find the module-init-tools inside kernel configuration. what area is it located in.

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> I couldn't find the module-init-tools inside kernel configuration. what area is it located in.

 

It's an extra Gentoo package that has the right versions of lsmod, modprobe, etc.

Install it with the command "emerge module-init-tools" (as root).

----------

## gmcle454

Untill I get my new networking issue straighened out, I'm stuck. Thanks for the help thus far. after I get that resolved, I'll install the init-tools module, and post the results. I realy appreciate all your help. People like you make it a lot easier for n00bs like me. Thanks

----------

## Hypnos

My pleasure!

For the time being, I suggest putting network support back into the kernel, since it's probably related to not having module-init-tools

----------

## gmcle454

I've got all the same networking items back in the kernel. but my network is still down. all the settings seem to be ok. See this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=976845#976845 for all my network stuff (ifconfig, route, etc) for some reason lsmod dosen't work even with modules enabled in the kernel. I'm baffled.

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> I've got all the same networking items back in the kernel. but my network is still down. all the settings seem to be ok. See this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=976845#976845 for all my network stuff (ifconfig, route, etc) for some reason lsmod dosen't work even with modules enabled in the kernel. I'm baffled.

 

have you installed module-init-tools?  They are required for kernel > 2.6.0, and work fine with 2.4.x kernels ... I'm thinking that you have the old package, "modutils"

----------

## gmcle454

It is kind of a catch 22...I've got to have my network up to install the module-init-tools, but eth0 is brought up by a module.

I've also noticed that NONE of the modules seem to load during boot.

After tinkering arround with using the onboard nic insead of the pci one that I've been using, I managed to mess something else up and now my gui won't load. 

I'm considering a wipe and reload with the dev-sources kernel instead of the one from kernel.org.

What do you think? Does the situation require that drastic of a solution?

----------

## cdannemark

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> I'm trying to get my Palm m515 to sync with Evolution via a USB cradle. I've tried just about everything that I could find in the forums already, but the one thing that seems to be missing is the fact that my computer dosen't seem to even recognize that the cradle is pluged into the USB port.
> 
> Any help?

 

There is a known problem with the m500 serie. Check :

http://www.palminfocenter.com/view_story.asp?ID=4911

I have the same problem. My m125 works perfectly but not my m505. I'm trying the first solution on the linked page. I'll post a message if I have any success.

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> It is kind of a catch 22...I've got to have my network up to install the module-init-tools, but eth0 is brought up by a module.
> 
> I've also noticed that NONE of the modules seem to load during boot.
> 
> After tinkering arround with using the onboard nic insead of the pci one that I've been using, I managed to mess something else up and now my gui won't load. 
> ...

 

There might be some weirdness that I am trouble grasping related to some disagreement between how the vanilla sources like to do things and how Gentoo likes to do things; using the Gentoo package would help.

But, I would try the hint about m505's first ...

----------

## cdannemark

 *cdannemark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There is a known problem with the m500 serie. Check :
> 
> http://www.palminfocenter.com/view_story.asp?ID=4911
> ...

 

The trick worked perfectly well for me ! I can sync my m505 again.

----------

## gmcle454

Mine is a later model. That problem dosen't affect me. But thanks for the tip! I'm pretty sure that my problem is a combination of two things:

1) a corrupted kernel - now fixed

2) USB module-init-tools missing - getting fixed soon

Then we'll see what happens

----------

## cdannemark

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> Mine is a later model. That problem dosen't affect me. But thanks for the tip! I'm pretty sure that my problem is a combination of two things:
> 
> 1) a corrupted kernel - now fixed
> 
> 2) USB module-init-tools missing - getting fixed soon
> ...

 

I hope that i'll be fixed soon. Good luck !

----------

## gmcle454

Ok, so after a BIG SCREW UP, I had to download and compile a new kernel (now 2.6.4). Long story...

I took out one of my nic's and am only using the onboard nic-simpler that way.

I got the back side of my network working. I can ping any machine inside the network. My windows machine is seeing the samba server from my linux box. 

So Far So Good.

When I try to ping anything outside the network (ie www.yahoo.com), I get an Unknow host error. So I checked /etc/conf.d/net only to find that the IP, Broadcast IP, Subnet Mask and Gateway were all set correctly.

It now seems that I have a routing problem. WHOLE NEW ISSUE. 

I'm confused, but that's ok-I'm a n00b. This IS the LEARNING CURVE.

Since I've kind of created a new problem, I'm going to post this to a  new thread.

Thanks for the help everyone, hopefully this one will be fixed soon!

If you have any ideas on this, I would LOVE to hear them--I'm totally baffled.

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> If you have any ideas on this, I would LOVE to hear them--I'm totally baffled.

 

I'm in Fairfax right now -- maybe I should drive down and help you get this done   :Wink: 

----------

## gmcle454

I appreciate the offer, but I would hate for you to go that far out of your way.  :Wink: 

I've got a friend coming over tonight, he knows more than I do, hopefully that will save you a trip

----------

## gmcle454

GOT THE NETWORK UP! It was something realy stupid. For some reason, when we changed the IP address, the network behaved correctly. what ever. now it works.

Now back to the original issue-syncing the pilot.

----------

## gmcle454

Here is my lsmod output

```

Workstation-1 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

visor                  15532  -

usbserial              24300  -

Workstation-1 root #

```

I have the ohci support compiled into the kernel, but neither it nor usb-core load up at boot

----------

## gmcle454

There is an older thread that has rather explicit instructions on setting up pda's. I've followed it up to the point that gentoo recognizes my palm as a usb devise. When trying to hotsync, I get two new nodes (0 and 1) in my /dev/usb/tts/ folder. I've chmod'ed them to 777 permissions, but so far that is as far as I've been able to get.

That thread mentioned setting up groups and users, but didn't say what directory to do that in. I'm almost out of the woods (on this issue, anyway).

----------

## cdannemark

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> There is an older thread that has rather explicit instructions on setting up pda's. I've followed it up to the point that gentoo recognizes my palm as a usb devise. When trying to hotsync, I get two new nodes (0 and 1) in my /dev/usb/tts/ folder. I've chmod'ed them to 777 permissions, but so far that is as far as I've been able to get.
> 
> That thread mentioned setting up groups and users, but didn't say what directory to do that in. I'm almost out of the woods (on this issue, anyway).

 

To get the correct rights, I changed my /etc/devfsd.conf file and added those lines :

```

LOOKUP          ^pilot$         CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink usb/tts/1 pilot

REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname pilot PERMISSION root.cedricd 

REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1$     PERMISSIONS root.wheel 666

UNREGISTER      ^usb/tts/1$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink pilot

```

And then send a kill -HUP to the devfsd process. You should change the PERMISSION root.cedricd to suit your needs and you could access your palm.

This configuration also the /dev/pilot symlink.

Good luck !

----------

## gmcle454

OK everyone. I know that it has been a while, but other things unfortunately demanded my attention. Anyway, you all got my Palm m515 working beautifully with Linux and Evolution. Thanks! Especially you, Hypnos!

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> OK everyone. I know that it has been a while, but other things unfortunately demanded my attention. Anyway, you all got my Palm m515 working beautifully with Linux and Evolution. Thanks! Especially you, Hypnos!

 

Kewl

----------

## gmcle454

This is about to drive me nuts. One day of success--reboot--failure. here is what I've got, everything seems to be correct. usbcore is compiled directly into the kernel proper.

Any ideas on what broke. The only major thing I've done since last syncing, was to try to get Dreamweaver MX to work via wine.

lsmod

```
Workstation-1 / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

visor                  15532  -

usbserial              24300  -

nvidia               1701228  -

```

Added to /etc/devfsd.conf

```
LOOKUP          ^pilot$         CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink usb/tts/1 pilot

REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname pilot PERMI$REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1$     PERMISSIONS root.wheel 666 UNREGISTER ^usb/tts/1$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink pilot
```

/etc/group

```
  GNU nano 1.2.2                  File: /etc/group

                                                                                

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,kane

floppy::11:root,kane

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

cron::16:cron

console::17:

audio::18:root,kane

cdrom::19:root,kane

dialout::20:root

ftp::21:

sshd::22:

at::25:at

tape::26:root

video::27:root,kane

squid::31:squid

gdm::32:gdm

xfs::33:xfs

games::35:

named::40:named

mysql:x:60:

postgres::70:

cdrw::80:root,kane

apache::81:

nut::84:

usb::85:kane

vpopmail:x:89:

users::100:games,kane

nofiles:x:200:

qmail:x:201:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

slocate::245:

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

pda:x:407:kane

```

USB items from dmesg output

```
usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5visor 3-1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0 (or usb/tts/0 for devfs)

usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1 (or usb/tts/1 for devfs)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver visor

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver v2.1

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 3

visor ttyUSB0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

visor ttyUSB1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

visor 3-1:1.0: device disconnected

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 4

usbserial 3-1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0 (or usb/tts/0 for devfs)

usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1 (or usb/tts/1 for devfs)

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 4

visor ttyUSB0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

visor ttyUSB1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

usbserial 3-1:1.0: device disconnected

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 5

usbserial 3-1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0 (or usb/tts/0 for devfs)

usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1 (or usb/tts/1 for devfs)

W
```

----------

## Hypnos

If you are trying to sync with evolution, try going to "Tools -> Pilot Settings ..." to get gpilotd running again ...

----------

## gmcle454

My palm shows up there. and all my contuits are correctly configured.

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> My palm shows up there. and all my contuits are correctly configured.

 

And if you try to sync?

----------

## gmcle454

they palm just says "connecting with the desktop using Cradle/Cable" but never actually does. Linux recognizes that it is trying to sync, but Evolution dosen't act like it is there. all permissions/users are correct as far as I can tell.

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> Added to /etc/devfsd.conf
> 
> ```
> LOOKUP          ^pilot$         CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink usb/tts/1 pilot
> 
> ...

 

Did you copy and paste wrong, or does that actually look like that?

----------

## gmcle454

The lines acutally start with :

LOOKUP . . .

REGISTER . . .

PERMISSIONS . . .

UNREGISTER . . .

guess I pasted wrong. here it is again, with spaces between the actual lines.

```
LOOKUP          ^pilot$         CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink usb/tts/1 pilot

REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname pilot PERMISSION root.kane

REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1$     PERMISSIONS root.wheel 666

UNREGISTER      ^usb/tts/1$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink pilot

                                                                                                         

```

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> The lines acutally start with :
> 
> LOOKUP . . .
> 
> REGISTER . . .
> ...

 

Here's mine:

```
# Create /dev/pilot

REGISTER    ^usb/tts/0$      CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname pilot

REGISTER    ^usb/tts/0$      PERMISSIONS root.pilot 660

UNREGISTER  ^usb/tts/0$      CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink pilot

```

* Do you have an actual serial USB device at 1?  If not, your Palm should reside at 0.  

* The "PERMISSION" command seems superfluous since you have "PERMISSIONS" later.

* Also, if you care, the permissions should be 660, not 666.

----------

## gmcle454

I changed my /etc/devfsd.conf to match yours, and also changed the devise to 0.  But it didn't work.

I noticed that you have a reference to /dev/pilot. I looked through my /dev directory, bud didn't find one. What is it, do I need it, and how do I create it?

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> I noticed that you have a reference to /dev/pilot. I looked through my /dev directory, bud didn't find one. What is it, do I need it, and how do I create it?

 

You're already doing that with "mksymlink"

----------

## gmcle454

dosent' seem to be the trick.

I tried changing the palm settings in evolution for the port from /dev/usb/tts/1 to /dev/usb/tts/0 to /dev/pilot and then back to /dev/usb/tts/0 but none of them worked. 

When it was working, it was using port /dev/usb/tts/1 and the /etc/devfsd.conf file pointed to /usb/tts/1 rather than /dev/pilot. the fact that that worked (for the time it did) almost dosent' make sence to me--but I'm a n00b so most of this dosent' make sence to me. 

Anything else I could try?

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> dosent' seem to be the trick.
> 
> I tried changing the palm settings in evolution for the port from /dev/usb/tts/1 to /dev/usb/tts/0 to /dev/pilot and then back to /dev/usb/tts/0 but none of them worked. 
> 
> When it was working, it was using port /dev/usb/tts/1 and the /etc/devfsd.conf file pointed to /usb/tts/1 rather than /dev/pilot. the fact that that worked (for the time it did) almost dosent' make sence to me--but I'm a n00b so most of this dosent' make sence to me. 
> ...

 

*Shrug* ... something's missing ...

----------

## gmcle454

Finally! For some reason, just switching USB ports fixed it. I had given up on it but had switched the ports because I read that VMWare dosent' like to use scanners that are on the first USB port for some reason. After doing that, I thought, what the heck, might as well try the out the palm again. So I hit the hotsync and volia! it worked! Before I could get it to sync once, but never again. Now it syncs consistantly. Thanks for all of the help--three pages of frustration, wow!

EDIT: To sync after rebooting, I had to change the port to /dev/pilot from /dev/usb/tts/1. For some reason, it would only work that way after rebooting.

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> Finally! For some reason, just switching USB ports fixed it. I had given up on it but had switched the ports because I read that VMWare dosent' like to use scanners that are on the first USB port for some reason. After doing that, I thought, what the heck, might as well try the out the palm again. So I hit the hotsync and volia! it worked! Before I could get it to sync once, but never again. Now it syncs consistantly. Thanks for all of the help--three pages of frustration, wow!
> 
> EDIT: To sync after rebooting, I had to change the port to /dev/pilot from /dev/usb/tts/1. For some reason, it would only work that way after rebooting.

 

Weird ... maybe something funky with your hardware?

----------

## gmcle454

that's the only thing I can think of, but it is a new motherboard. Whatever--it's working now. By the way, Hypnos, I realy appreciate you sticking with me through three pages of insanity--THANKS! With your help, I learned a lot about how modules work. People like you make this forum awsome! Thanks!

I'm glad to finally add the word "RESOLVED" to the subject of this thread!

----------

## Hypnos

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> that's the only thing I can think of, but it is a new motherboard. Whatever--it's working now. By the way, Hypnos, I realy appreciate you sticking with me through three pages of insanity--THANKS! With your help, I learned a lot about how modules work. People like you make this forum awsome! Thanks!
> 
> I'm glad to finally add the word "RESOLVED" to the subject of this thread!

 

no problem  :Smile: 

----------

